
It Took Five Years To Make a Beautiful Android Phone - ocean12
http://gizmodo.com/5990813/it-took-five-years-to-make-a-beautiful-android-phone?utm_source=gizmodo.com&utm_medium=recirculation&utm_campaign=recirculation
======
b0o
G2, Nexus 1, S2 and the mytouch 3g aka G1 looked really nice compared to the
other phones out there

------
ocean12
I think it's true that the industrial design on this is a notch above...

------
snaky
Beautiful = iPhone-like? Oh c'mon!

